# Shimano Spheros SW C3000HG



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent used condition. Just been sitting in my cabinet. Very smooth and only a few small nicks.$50 and will meet within reason of Marion






























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

fxs said:


> Pm sent


I don't see it. You can text me at 740 361 5163 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump with lower price $50.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

todd61 said:


> Bump with lower price $50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

joekacz said:


> Sent you a PM


Sold to Joe. Please close. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

